# Surrogacy in Scotland?



## loubelou (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice regards a surrogacy agency that deals with Scottish surrogates?  I've looked at the COTS site and Surrogacy UK but not too sure which agency would be the best in dealing with finding us a surrogate in Scotland?  I'll make enquiries directly to both but just wondered if anyone had dealings with these companies and any information they would like to share?

Many thanks in advance,
Louise xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

If you get any info on whats best to use can you please let me know? im also in Scotland and well iv not been able to find anything on my own....all the forums iv found where mostly american based....its great to find something more geared to people in the U.K
Louise


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, can't answer your question I'm afraid but would be interested as im in Scotland too and think surrogacy may be our next option xxx


----------



## Glasgow lass linzi (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi I am a ts in Scotland looking for ips if anyone wants to chat


----------



## Thistlekilt (Mar 17, 2013)

You may have to look further afield than Scotland to meet your ideal surrogate.  We are in Scotland too, most UK surrogates are in North England.  COTS and SUK have UK surrogates registered with them.


----------

